# 120V to ground on hot and neutral



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Open neutral.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Bad neutral somewhere


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree, you have an open neutral somewhere.

You said its (2) circuits. Are they a multiwire circuit? If so, I'd look for the point where they split.

There is probably another load trying to work through the open neutral, and that is why you read 120V N-G.


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks folks. I was leaning towards bad neutral. The 2 circuit deal (not multiwire) as well as the mess and smell were throwing me a bit. I'm going to get in there and get dirty. Hoping it's not in wall animal related since the house seems to be frequented by myriad rodentia.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I hope you wear/wore gloves and face masks in nasty areas!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Also as you probably know, just Because the receptacle doesn't appear to have loose wires, the outlet may be bad , or is creating a loose neutral. I pigtail all connections to make sure.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Open neutral at a back stabbed receptacle is my first guess.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

An older and wiser man once explained the concept of wearing a dual-cartridge respirator to work as "You don't need to be breathing that $$#@!". 

Anything that smells that bad has a chance of being a health hazard.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm on open nuetral wagon to. First check for loose receptacle! They probably pulled cord out of one them and bingo. Or it just toasted. Be in roach look out mode too ( no tool bag inside)


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm curious if the problem has been found yet.


----------

